# Extension pipe?



## Batjann (Jun 1, 2021)

hi.  Joined to ask a question.  My neighbour recently put in a large smoker in his backyard.  Im sure he loves it, I do not. The smell of his smoked meat fills my house and I dont feel like I should have to close my windows on a nice day because of his smoke.  My question is, his smoke pipe or whatever you call it, is pretty close to level with my window. If he had an extension put on his pipe to make it alot higher, I assume the smoke would go more up into the sky, as opposed to in my house.  Is this doable? I'm trying to think of solutions before I have a neighbour war on my hands.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 1, 2021)

Alot of questions here.  If he is on his own property there is nothing you can do.  How close is he to your window?  Same property?   Rented?


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 1, 2021)

I kindly tell my neighbors the day before that I am smoking the next day.   if there are no HOA rules you are fine do not mod your smoker...


----------



## FFchampMT (Jun 1, 2021)

If the actual smoke is coming in your house I think it would be respectful to ask him to reposition the smoker or extend the chimney, but there's probably not much he can do about it, he's trying to create smoke.

If the smell, but not the actual smoke, is your concern you're probably out of luck. Hope for a favorable wind or close your windows. Good BBQ smells up the whole block.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 1, 2021)

That is a very touchy question/answer situation.....good luck and remember to always be respectful....it is the best rule.

Just note that when I smoke something I've had neighbors 5 houses away find their way to my house trying to 1: buy my smoker, 2; have me make them a smoker, or 3; get an invite to dinner....  The point is changing the stack (a foot or two) won't have much if any effect on what direction mother nature sends the smoke after it leaves the stack...……  FYI, making it really tall will mess up how his smoker works....


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm afraid you're S.O.L. close your windows and deal with it, I'm sure he isn't smoking every day. And if he is, there is nothing you can do about it unless you can get him to move his smoker.
Buy a few box fans and set them up in your windows, so they are blowing from inside your house to the outside is about the only thing I can think of that will work.


----------



## nnolannn (Jun 2, 2021)

If its a ridiculous smoke situation you'll have to say something because maybe he hasn't thought about it.  other than that you're going to hear noises and smell orders when you open the window, especially over a weekend.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 2, 2021)

Batjann said:


> The smell of his smoked meat fills my house


I think most of us here will fail to see how this is a problem   

If the stack really is blowing smoke right into your window you could ask him nicely to move it, but if it's just the ambient smoke smell and not blowing directly into your house it probably won't change it all that much.



civilsmoker said:


> Just note that when I smoke something I've had neighbors 5 houses away find their way to my house trying to 1: buy my smoker, 2; have me make them a smoker, or 3; get an invite to dinner.... The point is changing the stack (a foot or two) won't have much if any effect on what direction mother nature sends the smoke after it leaves the stack...…… FYI, making it really tall will mess up how his smoker works....


Agreed.  My neighbor across the street can usually smell mine when it's running, and they get invites to dinner.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 2, 2021)

Maybe it will help keep the mosquitos away, no I say that jokingly. Just be polite , talk to your neighbor with respect and see if you both can agree on a compromise solution that mitigates the issue.

HT


----------



## Batjann (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you for all your input.  Hugely appreciated.  Yes I was hoping if I suggested him getting a taller pipe the smoke and smell might bypass my window.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 2, 2021)

hmmm not sure, tough spot there.  I have smokers all round my house (thank god) so no one complains.  I get jealous when I smell theirs and mines not running.  opposite issue i suppose.

But as well stated above - be respectful and pleasant.  It might be an easy fix to relocate the smoker.  But without an HOA, there isnt a lot to fall back on beside your neighbor wanting to make this right.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 2, 2021)

Batjann said:


> Thank you for all your input.  Hugely appreciated.  Yes I was hoping if I suggested him getting a taller pipe the smoke and smell might bypass my window.


Be thankful the issue isnt tannerite LOL.  The taller stack may not allow the smoker to cook properly.  Sorry you are having issues.  welcome to the froum


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 2, 2021)

It has been mentioned already... If he makes the pipe taller.. the smoker will now work properly ... And therefor it will put out even more smoke ...


----------

